# Those of you with Blue Roan Cocker Spaniels...(pics)



## Patches (2 December 2009)

Do you have any pictures of them as a small pup?

I'm fascinated by how much Harvey's mummy changed colour from a small pup to adulthood. 

This was Harvey this weekend, now five weeks old. 













I am led to believe he will end up a very dark blue roan, almost black. Just made me wonder how much other pup's have colour changed.

I find it really interesting that he will roan darker, when he "roans out" when horses tend to roan lighter don't they? 

Love the colour I might add.


----------



## Spudlet (2 December 2009)

No, and I wish I did 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am always amazed at the way Henry changes colour when he is clipped though **cue gratuituous photos despite the fact that they are clearly not what the thread called for** 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Before





After






In fact the first time I went to get him from the groomers, if they hadn't picked him out for me (and if he hadn't flung himself at me) I wouldn't have recognised him!


----------



## rara007 (2 December 2009)

Henry looked just like that- This now: 
	
	
		
		
	


	





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3438/3223995920_a0b13607df_b.jpg

Longer his hair is- the darker he looks. Just before he is clipped he looks almost black all over.


----------



## Patches (2 December 2009)

I love Henry's head shape.....lovely high dome to it. His face shape reminds me of Jasper. 

He's gorgeous. How could something so cute end up in a rescue centre? Mind you....he found you, so all is good!

The breeder said Harvey would look whiter when clipped.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 December 2009)

Will try and get some of Sweep on here tomorrow - will have to scan them or something - but he was just like Harvey but got darker and darker.

Sweep now....(before clip)







and after


----------



## Patches (2 December 2009)

My word....that's some difference in coat, before and after clip (and considering he looked like Harvey as a pup).

Love him. It's more unusual to see one with white ears. Everyone of the pups in the litter has black ears. 

Bless him.


----------



## Patches (2 December 2009)

He's so handsome! I love the "cockatoo" looks before they are clipped. He has a big coat, just like Jasper did. I used to get so narked when people asked if he was a poodle cross when his long coat was wet!


----------



## Spudlet (2 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I love Henry's head shape.....lovely high dome to it. His face shape reminds me of Jasper. 

He's gorgeous. How could something so cute end up in a rescue centre? Mind you....he found you, so all is good!



[/ QUOTE ]






 I was lucky to find him!

Actually, he looks like this in real life:





I think his previous family failed to exercise (or should that be exorcise 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) him enough and reaped the consequences!

Unlike St Sweep, who is a love!


----------



## Patches (2 December 2009)

PMSL! Love that picture....really made me chuckle. 

You can forgive them anything with those eyes, can't you?


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 December 2009)

He has got whiter as he has got older 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - he got called Sweep because as a puppy he looked like Sweep - light grey body with black ears and a black spot on his bum!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









His coat before he is clipped is really thick and curly - is part sponge and part hearth rug!! and is pretty much black all over and then post clip he looks like some strange dalmatian!!


----------



## Spudlet (2 December 2009)

Oh yes. For example, when that picture was taken I had just forgiven him for almost pulling my colleague right over when she kindly held him so I could take part in the work sports afternoon 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He's a lot stronger than he looks


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 December 2009)

Ok I have tried to get a picture of Sweep as a puppy - this was the day I got him - so 8 weeks old!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Its a picutre of a picture as digital cameras weren't around then - will try and scan some tomorrow and see if they come out better.







Hopalong - Sweep is only like that now because he is old and he has been a spoilt brat since he arrived in my home nearly 12 years ago!!


----------



## Spudlet (2 December 2009)

Look at that little face?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Although he was already practicing his Patented Spaniel Death Stare I see


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (2 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Look at that little face?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Although he was already practicing his Patented Spaniel Death Stare I see 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

O they all have that down pat the little buggers!!


----------



## kirstyhen (3 December 2009)

OK, so he isn't a Show Cocker, but he is roaned 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Otto as a Puppy












Otto all growed up












And my Dad has two Liver Roan Working Cockers,

Jek as a Pup







Jek Now












Taghan as a Pup












Taghan now







Not that their Puppy pictures are that clear! But Jek and Tag have both roaned out loads. Jek didn't have any roaning as a puppy!


----------



## Patches (3 December 2009)

Thanks for sharing those pictures of all of the wonderful spangles! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It is fascinating how much they change, isn't it? I am so looking forward to seeing how he changes. 

The blues seem to be a more obvious change, being a darker colour, although I can really see the difference in Jek. 

16 days to go! I am so excited!


----------



## Hannah92 (4 December 2009)

Storm my Blue Roan Spaniel


----------



## Hannah92 (4 December 2009)

Storm My Blue Roan Spaniel 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 [image]http://s987.photobucket.com/albums/ae357/Hannah1992_photo/?action=view&amp;current=STORM.jpg&amp;newest=1[/image]


----------

